
The High-Tech Poorhouse - jrepinc
https://jacobinmag.com/2018/01/virginia-eubanks-interview-automating-inequality-poverty
======
mring33621
A quote, from the article, to consider: "I have this little Hippocratic oath
for data designers in the book. There are two basic questions I encourage them
to ask themselves. One is, does it increase self-determination of poor people?
And two, if it was aimed at anyone but poor and working people, would you be
able to do it? And if you answer 'no' to either of those, don’t do it. You’re
on the wrong side of history."

